# alsa help need [closed]

## DRZIN

about to do unhear thing to  my hdd if some help though this mess it would be great i have all dya to work this issue that will not go away..

{the IsseU} 

ok i have done every thing i could do from the alsa how to gentoo to as well i have step by step thounght them all this is what my system is tell at this time.  i need help the longer this take to get the fix the more i will be loseing  work on set  a high class studio i have in my house at this the next jimmy hendrex i and want o produce his frist album this weekend i have poored over this as i can being carted off to the instuttie.   

{the output}

```

# /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-midi ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udevd.rules

cat: /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udevd.rules: No such file or directory

# cat /proc/asound/devices

  0: [ 0]   : control

  1:        : sequencer

  8: [ 0- 0]: raw midi

 16: [ 0- 0]: digital audio playback

 24: [ 0- 0]: digital audio capture

 33:        : timer

GEN1 / # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udevd.rules

cat: /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udevd.rules: No such file or directory

GEN1 / # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * WARNING:  "alsasound" has already been started.

GEN1 / # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udevd.rules

cat: /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udevd.rules: No such file or directory

GEN1 / # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-midi ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

GEN1 / # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 (root@GEN1) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #1 SMP Sun Apr 23 06:14:15 UTC 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

511MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f44c0

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 KM400                                 ) @ 0x000f5fb0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 KM400  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3040

ACPI: FADT (v001 KM400  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff30c0

ACPI: MADT (v001 KM400  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff8000

ACPI: DSDT (v001 KM400  AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:10 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:dec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdc3

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c046a000 soft=c0462000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1552.806 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Dec 21 14:36:03 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 512796k/524224k available (2432k kernel code, 10800k reserved, 799k data, 208k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3109.04 BogoMIPS (lpj=6218080)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ stepping 00

Total of 1 processors activated (3109.04 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 1821k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb220, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

PCI quirk: region 4000-407f claimed by vt8235 PM

PCI quirk: region 5000-500f claimed by vt8235 SMB

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs *20), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs *21)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs *22), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs *23)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x5000-0x500f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: ec000000-ec0fffff

  PREFETCH window: d8000000-e7ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1146144408.264:1): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Squashfs 2.2 (released 2005/07/03) (C) 2002-2005 Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 0) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 0) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] disabled and referenced, BIOS bug.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:11.1, from 255 to 9

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe700-0xe707, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe708-0xe70f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input1

hda: _NEC DVD_RW ND-2510A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: ST380013A, ATA DISK drive

hdd: HDS722525VLAT80, ATA DISK drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdc: max request size: 1024KiB

hdc: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdc: cache flushes supported

 hdc: hdc1 hdc2 hdc3

hdd: max request size: 1024KiB

hdd: 488397168 sectors (250059 MB) w/7938KiB Cache, CHS=30401/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdd: cache flushes supported

 hdd: hdd1

hda: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 5

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 208k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.3, from 11 to 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 177, io mem 0xec100000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.0, from 11 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 177, io base 0x0000e400

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.1, from 5 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 177, io base 0x0000e500

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.2, from 5 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 177, io base 0x0000e600

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

sbp2: $Rev: 1306 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 1.20 loaded.

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

ReiserFS: hdc3: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hdc3

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdc3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 1028152k swap on /dev/hdc2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1028152k

EXT3 FS on hdc3, internal journal

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA KM400/KM400A chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe8000000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

i2c_viapro: Unknown symbol i2c_del_adapter

i2c_viapro: Unknown symbol i2c_add_adapter

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.2.0-2.6 June-10-2004 Written by Donald Becker

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> Link [ALKD] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:12.0, from 11 to 1

eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0xec101000, 00:50:70:44:7e:55, IRQ 193.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 45e1.

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_iprintf

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_opl3_lib: Unknown symbol snd_hwdep_new

snd_cs4232: Unknown symbol snd_opl3_create

snd_cs4232: Unknown symbol snd_opl3_hwdep_new

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_iprintf

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_opl3_lib: Unknown symbol snd_hwdep_new

snd_cs4232: Unknown symbol snd_opl3_create

snd_cs4232: Unknown symbol snd_opl3_hwdep_new

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_iprintf

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_opl3_lib: Unknown symbol snd_hwdep_new

snd_wavefront: Unknown symbol snd_opl3_create

snd_wavefront: Unknown symbol snd_hwdep_new

snd_wavefront: Unknown symbol snd_opl3_hwdep_new

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_iprintf

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_opl3_lib: Unknown symbol snd_hwdep_new

snd_wavefront: Unknown symbol snd_opl3_create

snd_wavefront: Unknown symbol snd_hwdep_new

snd_wavefront: Unknown symbol snd_opl3_hwdep_new

gameport: NS558 PnP Gameport is pnp00:0e/gameport0, io 0x201, speed 917kHz

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:0a.0 disabled

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/../../alsa-kernel/core/seq/seq_device.c:575: drivers not released (1)

Badness in remove_proc_entry at fs/proc/generic.c:705

 [<c017d6fb>] remove_proc_entry+0xb9/0x102

 [<e09f6067>] snd_info_done+0x43/0x49 [snd]

 [<e09f5fd5>] alsa_sound_exit+0x1e/0x52 [snd]

 [<c012ddb5>] sys_delete_module+0x138/0x165

 [<c0147986>] do_munmap+0xe7/0xf3

 [<c01027a9>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000608

 printing eip:

c018473a

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

SMP

Modules linked in: snd_seq_midi snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_dummy snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_ice1712 snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx snd_ak4xxx_adda snd_cs8427 snd_ac97_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd_page_alloc snd_ac97_bus snd_i2c snd_mpu401_uart snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd analog ns558 gameport parport_pc parport floppy pcspkr via_rhine mii via_agp agpgart rtc dm_mirror dm_mod sata_mv ata_piix ahci sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil sata_promise libata sbp2 ohci1394 ieee1394 sl811_hcd ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage usbhid ehci_hcd usbcore

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c018473a>]    Not tainted VLI

EFLAGS: 00210206   (2.6.15-gentoo-r1)

EIP is at object_depth+0x6/0xf

eax: 00000001   ebx: c03c67e0   ecx: c1115660   edx: 000005e4

esi: dff39c78   edi: dff39c78   ebp: c8ab3000   esp: d56e7e90

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process kio_file (pid: 21086, threadinfo=d56e7000 task=cf5f2590)

Stack: c01848bc e0a37a4c c03c67e0 dff39c78 dff39c78 e0a37a4c c01849bd e0a37a4c

       dff39c78 c8ab3000 c8ab3000 fffffff4 d56e7eec d56e7000 c0184a0c c56d2af0

       c8ab3000 df18677c c56d2af0 d56e7eec c015f006 c56d2af0 d56e7eec 00000000

Call Trace:

 [<c01848bc>] sysfs_get_target_path+0x11/0x61

 [<c01849bd>] sysfs_getlink+0xb1/0xda

 [<c0184a0c>] sysfs_follow_link+0x26/0x3f

 [<c015f006>] generic_readlink+0x23/0x6e

 [<c011d285>] current_fs_time+0x44/0x4e

 [<c0158b92>] sys_readlink+0x5b/0x72

 [<c01027a9>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Code: cd 93 1d 00 e9 39 fe ff ff 8d 42 74 e8 e4 93 1d 00 e9 4d fe ff ff 8d 42 74 e8 d7 93 1d 00 e9 11 ff ff ff 90 90 8b 54 24 04 31 c0 <8b> 52 24 40 85 d2 75 f8 c3 57 53 8b 54 24 0c bb 01 00 00 00 8b

 <6>ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:0a.0 disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

GEN1 / # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [KM400/A] Chipset Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge

00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. ICE1712 [Envy24] PCI Multi-Channel I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600]

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600] (Secondary)

# rc-update del alsasound

 * alsasound removed from the following runlevels: boot

 * rc-update complete.

# dmesg

Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 (root@GEN1) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #1 SMP Sun Apr 23 06:14:15 UTC 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

511MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f44c0

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 KM400                                 ) @ 0x000f5fb0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 KM400  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3040

ACPI: FADT (v001 KM400  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff30c0

ACPI: MADT (v001 KM400  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff8000

ACPI: DSDT (v001 KM400  AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:10 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:dec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdc3

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c046a000 soft=c0462000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1552.806 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Dec 21 14:36:03 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 512796k/524224k available (2432k kernel code, 10800k reserved, 799k data, 208k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3109.04 BogoMIPS (lpj=6218080)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ stepping 00

Total of 1 processors activated (3109.04 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 1821k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb220, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

PCI quirk: region 4000-407f claimed by vt8235 PM

PCI quirk: region 5000-500f claimed by vt8235 SMB

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs *20), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs *21)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs *22), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs *23)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x5000-0x500f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: ec000000-ec0fffff

  PREFETCH window: d8000000-e7ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1146144408.264:1): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Squashfs 2.2 (released 2005/07/03) (C) 2002-2005 Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 0) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 0) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] disabled and referenced, BIOS bug.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:11.1, from 255 to 9

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe700-0xe707, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe708-0xe70f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input1

hda: _NEC DVD_RW ND-2510A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: ST380013A, ATA DISK drive

hdd: HDS722525VLAT80, ATA DISK drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdc: max request size: 1024KiB

hdc: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdc: cache flushes supported

 hdc: hdc1 hdc2 hdc3

hdd: max request size: 1024KiB

hdd: 488397168 sectors (250059 MB) w/7938KiB Cache, CHS=30401/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdd: cache flushes supported

 hdd: hdd1

hda: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 5

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 208k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.3, from 11 to 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 177, io mem 0xec100000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.0, from 11 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 177, io base 0x0000e400

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.1, from 5 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 177, io base 0x0000e500

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.2, from 5 to 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 177, io base 0x0000e600

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

sbp2: $Rev: 1306 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 1.20 loaded.

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

ReiserFS: hdc3: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hdc3

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdc3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 1028152k swap on /dev/hdc2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1028152k

EXT3 FS on hdc3, internal journal

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA KM400/KM400A chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe8000000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

i2c_viapro: Unknown symbol i2c_del_adapter

i2c_viapro: Unknown symbol i2c_add_adapter

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.2.0-2.6 June-10-2004 Written by Donald Becker

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> Link [ALKD] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:12.0, from 11 to 1

eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0xec101000, 00:50:70:44:7e:55, IRQ 193.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 45e1.

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_iprintf

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_opl3_lib: Unknown symbol snd_hwdep_new

snd_cs4232: Unknown symbol snd_opl3_create

snd_cs4232: Unknown symbol snd_opl3_hwdep_new

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_iprintf

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_opl3_lib: Unknown symbol snd_hwdep_new

snd_cs4232: Unknown symbol snd_opl3_create

snd_cs4232: Unknown symbol snd_opl3_hwdep_new

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_iprintf

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_opl3_lib: Unknown symbol snd_hwdep_new

snd_wavefront: Unknown symbol snd_opl3_create

snd_wavefront: Unknown symbol snd_hwdep_new

snd_wavefront: Unknown symbol snd_opl3_hwdep_new

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_register

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_iprintf

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_hwdep: disagrees about version of symbol snd_register_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_opl3_lib: Unknown symbol snd_hwdep_new

snd_wavefront: Unknown symbol snd_opl3_create

snd_wavefront: Unknown symbol snd_hwdep_new

snd_wavefront: Unknown symbol snd_opl3_hwdep_new

gameport: NS558 PnP Gameport is pnp00:0e/gameport0, io 0x201, speed 917kHz

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:0a.0 disabled

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/acore/seq/../../alsa-kernel/core/seq/seq_device.c:575: drivers not released (1)

Badness in remove_proc_entry at fs/proc/generic.c:705

 [<c017d6fb>] remove_proc_entry+0xb9/0x102

 [<e09f6067>] snd_info_done+0x43/0x49 [snd]

 [<e09f5fd5>] alsa_sound_exit+0x1e/0x52 [snd]

 [<c012ddb5>] sys_delete_module+0x138/0x165

 [<c0147986>] do_munmap+0xe7/0xf3

 [<c01027a9>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000608

 printing eip:

c018473a

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

SMP

Modules linked in: snd_seq_midi snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_dummy snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_ice1712 snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx snd_ak4xxx_adda snd_cs8427 snd_ac97_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd_page_alloc snd_ac97_bus snd_i2c snd_mpu401_uart snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd analog ns558 gameport parport_pc parport floppy pcspkr via_rhine mii via_agp agpgart rtc dm_mirror dm_mod sata_mv ata_piix ahci sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil sata_promise libata sbp2 ohci1394 ieee1394 sl811_hcd ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage usbhid ehci_hcd usbcore

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c018473a>]    Not tainted VLI

EFLAGS: 00210206   (2.6.15-gentoo-r1)

EIP is at object_depth+0x6/0xf

eax: 00000001   ebx: c03c67e0   ecx: c1115660   edx: 000005e4

esi: dff39c78   edi: dff39c78   ebp: c8ab3000   esp: d56e7e90

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process kio_file (pid: 21086, threadinfo=d56e7000 task=cf5f2590)

Stack: c01848bc e0a37a4c c03c67e0 dff39c78 dff39c78 e0a37a4c c01849bd e0a37a4c

       dff39c78 c8ab3000 c8ab3000 fffffff4 d56e7eec d56e7000 c0184a0c c56d2af0

       c8ab3000 df18677c c56d2af0 d56e7eec c015f006 c56d2af0 d56e7eec 00000000

Call Trace:

 [<c01848bc>] sysfs_get_target_path+0x11/0x61

 [<c01849bd>] sysfs_getlink+0xb1/0xda

 [<c0184a0c>] sysfs_follow_link+0x26/0x3f

 [<c015f006>] generic_readlink+0x23/0x6e

 [<c011d285>] current_fs_time+0x44/0x4e

 [<c0158b92>] sys_readlink+0x5b/0x72

 [<c01027a9>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Code: cd 93 1d 00 e9 39 fe ff ff 8d 42 74 e8 e4 93 1d 00 e9 4d fe ff ff 8d 42 74 e8 d7 93 1d 00 e9 11 ff ff ff 90 90 8b 54 24 04 31 c0 <8b> 52 24 40 85 d2 75 f8 c3 57 53 8b 54 24 0c bb 01 00 00 00 8b

 <6>ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:0a.0 disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

# cat /proc/asound/device

cat: /proc/asound/device: No such file or directory

# rc-update del alsasound

 * alsasound not found in any of the specified runlevels.

# /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-midi ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

# cat /proc/asound/device

cat: /proc/asound/device: No such file or directory

#

```

 

```
# jackd -R -d alsa

ackd 0.99.0

Copyright 2001-2003 Paul Davis and others.

jackd comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY

This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it

under certain conditions; see the file COPYING for details

JACK compiled with System V SHM support

loading driver ..

creating alsa driver ... hw:0|hw:0|1024|2|48000|0|0|nomon|swmeter|-|32bit

control device hw:0

configuring for 48000Hz, period = 1024 frames, buffer = 2 periods

jackd watchdog: timeout - killing jackd

Killed

# emerge --update media-plugins/alsa-jack

# jackd -R -d alsa

ackd 0.99.0

Copyright 2001-2003 Paul Davis and others.

jackd comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY

This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it

under certain conditions; see the file COPYING for details

loading driver ..

creating alsa driver ... hw:0|hw:0|1024|2|48000|0|0|nomon|swmeter|-|32bit

control device hw:0

configuring for 48000Hz, period = 1024 frames, buffer = 2 periods

jackd watchdog: timeout - killing jackd

Killed
```

if you tell at the how to i will go nut and ape shit  so help 

i am somewhat new been with linux andgentoo  feb '06 have learn all lot about the system try to gething working so please as much as you can i feel the disgred about not have for the for last two week  i am on week three on the issue so please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil: 

                                       P.S. please study this do glances at this please look at it very carefully

----------

## swooshOnLn

what way did you choose to install alsa? I am assuming by modules? Are you using "alsa-driver" or the in-kernel setup? What alsa stuff do you have set in your kernel?

----------

## DRZIN

setup it in the gennto kernel and alsa   and delta 1010lt is the card

----------

## swooshOnLn

what do you mena by "and alsa", alsa-driver? are they compiled in as modules?

----------

## DRZIN

yes

----------

## yabbadabbadont

Try removing alsa from your kernel configuration so that you only have basic sound support in the kernel and nothing else.  Then install alsa-driver and afterwards run alsaconf.  See if that helps any.  There are reports of many issues with the kernel based alsa.

----------

## DRZIN

that is part of the isseu  when install gentoo from the get go !  :Sad: 

have gone thought alsa gentoo howto i have looked all these froms  for some lind of anderws

----------

## swooshOnLn

un-emerge everything alsa related, 

```

emerge -C alsa-driver alsa-headers alsa-lib alsa-utils

```

then do:

```

rm -R /etc/modules.d/alsa

```

once done, take everything out of "Sound" except "Sound Card Support" in your kernel config. (I have mine as a module). Everything else should be unchecked. Re-emerge your kenrnel, restart, From there, install alsa-driver, alsa-lib, alsa-headers and alsa-utils. Make sure that you sound card is in your make.conf.

```

...

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" #or whatever your sound card is

```

make sure to run "alsamixer" once done and unmute your channels. 

*caution*

you WILL have to re-emerge "alsa-driver" every time you recompile yoru kernel

----------

## DRZIN

 *Quote:*   

> once done, take everything out of "Sound" except "Sound Card Support" in your kernel config. (I have mine as a module). Everything else should be unchecked. Re-emerge your kenrnel, restart, From there, install alsa-driver, alsa-lib, alsa-headers and alsa-utils. Make sure that you sound card is in your make.conf. 

 you lost me

 *guitarman wrote:*   

> If all else fails with alsa-drivers try the builtin driver in the kernel. 
> 
> Select the following:
> 
> ```
> ...

  this is one of the thing that this person to do so i just did this

----------

## swooshOnLn

your kernel config should be set up like this:

```

Device Drivers --->

               Sound --->

                     <M> Sound Card Support

                                Advanced Linux Sound Arch --->

                                        <  > Advanced LInux Sound Atch.

                                Open Sound SYSTEM --->

                                         <  > Open Sound System (Depreciated)

```

once you have done that, exit and run "make && make modules_install". Copy your new kernel to you /boot partition and restart. Once you have done that, continue with what I said:

```

emerge alsa-driver alsa-lib alsa-headers alsa-utils

```

once you have done that, restart again. once that is done, everything SHOULD load up fine. Run "alsamixer" to un-mute your Main and PCM channels.

I dont know what post you are following, but I dont think you should follow it.

----------

## DRZIN

 *Quote:*   

> Copy your new kernel to you /boot partition and

  so which file is that?   and do i emerge after install the kernel and reboot or befor i reboot?

----------

## swooshOnLn

first of all, figure out what your original kernel image is named. If you dont know what is, or which one your computer is using, look in your "/boot/grub/grub.conf" file (if your using grub) and look for the "kernel /boot/<kernel>" line. <kernel> the the name of your kernel. ex:

```

...

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.15-gentoo-r1

            [^^   <kernel>       ^^]

```

once you know the name, do this command: (will back up your old kernel first, just in case), (replace <kernel> with your kernel name)

```

cp /boot/<kernel> /boot/<kernel>.bak

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/<kernel>

```

remember to replace <kernel> with what your kernel  is named, in my case, it is "kernel-2.6.15-gentoo-r1", your will more than likley be something different.

After that is done, reboot. One you start back up, continue to emerge all the alsa stuff.

----------

## DRZIN

alsa driver will not install now

and the sam isseu is comeig up when i reboot

----------

## swooshOnLn

what do you mean?

----------

## DRZIN

this is the message that i am getting for the alsa driver

Part1 i just ran though alsa conf

```
checking for GCC version... Kernel compiler: gcc 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8) Used compiler: i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (GCC) 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)

checking for built-in ALSA... yes

configure: error: You have built-in ALSA in your kernel.

!!! Please attach the config.log to your bug report:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/config.log

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.11 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 495, Exitcode 0

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Part2

```
*The alsasound initscript is now provided by alsa-utils

 * instead of alsa-driver for compatibility with kernel-sources

 * which provide ALSA internally.

 * To take advantage of this, and automate the process of

 * loading and unloading the ALSA sound drivers as well as

 * storing and restoring sound-card mixer levels you should

 * add alsasound to the boot runlevel. You can do this as

 * root like so:

 *      # rc-update add alsasound boot

 * You will also need to edit the file /etc/modules.d/alsa

 * and run modules-update. You can do this like so:

 *      # nano -w /etc/modules.d/alsa && modules-update

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.11 merged.

>>> Recording media-sound/alsa-utils in "world" favorites file...

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

```

 my new kernel loaded with the same error

----------

## DRZIN

i am runnig out time for this game i need help

look i need to set up shit now!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## swooshOnLn

is part1 from the new kernel?

```

configure: error: You have built-in ALSA in your kernel. 

```

and part2 from the new kernel?

----------

## DRZIN

both

----------

## swooshOnLn

well.. you hvae alsa built into your kernel. did you do what I said? type in these two command and post there output:

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_SOUND

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_SND

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME

```

----------

## DRZIN

1

```
# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_SOUND

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

```

2

```
# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_SND

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1816A is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS100 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT2320 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DT019X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

CONFIG_SND_ICE1724=y

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y=m

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set
```

3

```
# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

```

----------

## swooshOnLn

ok that shows that you deff have alot of sound stuff compiled into your kernel. in each option, press the "N" key on everything under the "Advanced Linux Sound Arch" serciont. THere should be no <*> and no <M>.

----------

## swooshOnLn

```

Device Drivers --->

               Sound --->

                     <M> Sound Card Support

                       ^ press M here, compiling as a module

                                Advanced Linux Sound Arch --->

                                        <  > Advanced LInux Sound Atch.

                                          ^ press N here, when it is highlighted

                                Open Sound SYSTEM --->

                                         <  > Open Sound System (Depreciated) 

                                           ^ press N here, when it is highlighted

```

----------

## DRZIN

when i am compling right now is it the same bzimage if di not change the name right or it rewite it self or i have to replace it?  :Smile: 

----------

## swooshOnLn

haha, what? once the kernel is done compiling, your new bzImage will be placed in "/usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage", overwriting the old one? From there you would copy it to your /boot partition

----------

## DRZIN

did i am that i am laerning this shit  ok so i did and loaded the kernal and is the dmesg

```
Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 (root@GEN1) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #15 SMP Thu Apr 27 23:03:54 UTC 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

511MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f44c0

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 KM400                                 ) @ 0x000f5fb0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 KM400  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3040

ACPI: FADT (v001 KM400  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff30c0

ACPI: MADT (v001 KM400  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff8000

ACPI: DSDT (v001 KM400  AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:10 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:dec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line:

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0459000 soft=c0451000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1552.804 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Dec 21 14:36:03 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 514788k/524224k available (2389k kernel code, 8904k reserved, 782k data, 200k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3109.04 BogoMIPS (lpj=6218093)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ stepping 00

Total of 1 processors activated (3109.04 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb220, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:00

PCI: Found 0000:00:00.0 [1106/3205] 000600 00

PCI: Calling quirk c026753f for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0303007 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03032c5 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:01.0 [1106/b198] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c026753f for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0303007 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03032c5 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:0a.0 [1412/1712] 000401 00

PCI: Calling quirk c026753f for 0000:00:0a.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0303007 for 0000:00:0a.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03032c5 for 0000:00:0a.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:10.0 [1106/3038] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c026753f for 0000:00:10.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0303007 for 0000:00:10.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03032c5 for 0000:00:10.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:10.1 [1106/3038] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c026753f for 0000:00:10.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0303007 for 0000:00:10.1

PCI: Calling quirk c03032c5 for 0000:00:10.1

PCI: Found 0000:00:10.2 [1106/3038] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c026753f for 0000:00:10.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0303007 for 0000:00:10.2

PCI: Calling quirk c03032c5 for 0000:00:10.2

PCI: Found 0000:00:10.3 [1106/3104] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c026753f for 0000:00:10.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0303007 for 0000:00:10.3

PCI: Calling quirk c03032c5 for 0000:00:10.3

PCI: Found 0000:00:11.0 [1106/3177] 000601 00

PCI: Calling quirk c026725d for 0000:00:11.0

PCI quirk: region 4000-407f claimed by vt8235 PM

PCI quirk: region 5000-500f claimed by vt8235 SMB

PCI: Calling quirk c026753f for 0000:00:11.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0303007 for 0000:00:11.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03032c5 for 0000:00:11.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:11.1 [1106/0571] 000101 00

PCI: Calling quirk c026753f for 0000:00:11.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0303007 for 0000:00:11.1

PCI: Calling quirk c03032c5 for 0000:00:11.1

PCI: Found 0000:00:12.0 [1106/3065] 000200 00

PCI: Calling quirk c026753f for 0000:00:12.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0303007 for 0000:00:12.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03032c5 for 0000:00:12.0

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:00

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:01.0, config 010100, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:01

PCI: Found 0000:01:00.0 [1002/4152] 000300 00

PCI: Calling quirk c026753f for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0303007 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03032c5 for 0000:01:00.0

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Found 0000:01:00.1 [1002/4172] 000380 00

PCI: Calling quirk c026753f for 0000:01:00.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0303007 for 0000:01:00.1

PCI: Calling quirk c03032c5 for 0000:01:00.1

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:01

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:01 returning with max=01

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:01.0, config 010100, pass 1

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:00 returning with max=01

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs *20), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs *21)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs *22), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs *23)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x5000-0x500f has been reserved

  got res [ec000000:ec01ffff] bus [ec000000:ec01ffff] flags 7202 for BAR 6 of 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: ec000000-ec0fffff

  PREFETCH window: d8000000-e7ffffff

PCI: Calling quirk c02673e1 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1146180952.600:1): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Squashfs 2.2 (released 2005/07/03) (C) 2002-2005 Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

PCI: Calling quirk c0267479 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ff402 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0267479 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ff402 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0267479 for 0000:00:0a.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ff402 for 0000:00:0a.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0267479 for 0000:00:10.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ff402 for 0000:00:10.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0267479 for 0000:00:10.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02ff402 for 0000:00:10.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0267479 for 0000:00:10.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02ff402 for 0000:00:10.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0267479 for 0000:00:10.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02ff402 for 0000:00:10.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0267479 for 0000:00:11.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ff402 for 0000:00:11.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0267479 for 0000:00:11.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02ff402 for 0000:00:11.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0267479 for 0000:00:12.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ff402 for 0000:00:12.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0267479 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02ff402 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0267479 for 0000:01:00.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02ff402 for 0000:01:00.1

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 0) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 0) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] disabled and referenced, BIOS bug.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

PCI: Calling quirk c02673e1 for 0000:00:11.1

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:11.1, from 255 to 9

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe700-0xe707, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe708-0xe70f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input1

hda: _NEC DVD_RW ND-2510A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: ST380013A, ATA DISK drive

hdd: HDS722525VLAT80, ATA DISK drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdc: max request size: 1024KiB

hdc: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdc: cache flushes supported

 hdc: hdc1 hdc2 hdc3

hdd: max request size: 1024KiB

hdd: 488397168 sectors (250059 MB) w/7938KiB Cache, CHS=30401/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdd: cache flushes supported

 hdd: hdd1

hda: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 5

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 200k freed

Adding 1028152k swap on /dev/hdc2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1028152k

EXT3 FS on hdc3, internal journal

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA KM400/KM400A chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe8000000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Calling quirk c02673e1 for 0000:00:10.0

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.0, from 11 to 9

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 185, io base 0x0000e400

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Calling quirk c02673e1 for 0000:00:10.1

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.1, from 5 to 9

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 185, io base 0x0000e500

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Calling quirk c02673e1 for 0000:00:10.2

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.2, from 5 to 9

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 185, io base 0x0000e600

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x043D pid 0x009F

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Calling quirk c02673e1 for 0000:00:10.3

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.3, from 11 to 9

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: EHCI Host Controller

PCI: Enabling Mem-Wr-Inval for device 0000:00:10.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 185, io mem 0xec100000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: removed

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x043D pid 0x009F

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.2.0-2.6 June-10-2004 Written by Donald Becker

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> Link [ALKD] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

PCI: Calling quirk c02673e1 for 0000:00:12.0

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:12.0, from 11 to 1

eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0xec101000, 00:50:70:44:7e:55, IRQ 193.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 45e1.

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

CS4232 soundcard not found or device busy

CS4232 soundcard not found or device busy

No WaveFront cards found or devices busy

No WaveFront cards found or devices busy

gameport: NS558 PnP Gameport is pnp00:0e/gameport0, io 0x201, speed 932kHz

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

```

----------

## swooshOnLn

ok. I dont see any errors? now, go ahead and run:

```

emerge alsa-driver alsa-lib alsa-headers

```

and once that is done, run and post the output of:

```

/etc/init.d/alsasound start

```

----------

## DRZIN

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * WARNING:  "alsasound" has already been started.

```

----------

## swooshOnLn

ok, well do

```

/etc/init.d/alsasound stop

/etc/init.d/alsasound start

```

----------

## DRZIN

ok  now what?

----------

## swooshOnLn

did you get any errors? if not run:

```

alsamixer

```

and unmute Master and PCM by selecting it, and pressing "M" (for mute). Once they are unmuted, turn the both up to about 55 % (or whatever you want) and try to play some sound.

----------

## DRZIN

nothing what is sound server and why does keek failing to start

----------

## swooshOnLn

can you please post your errors? (not DMESG anymore please)

----------

## DRZIN

ok is a error in the gui the mixxer is loading right but the error that i have are with the kde so when i  try to load the driver in the gui it say sound server failed to initialze but i do think even loading in root command line as wel

----------

## swooshOnLn

can you post the command you run, and hte actual error with it? (copy paste everythign)

----------

## DRZIN

```
ALSA lib pcm.c:2146:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM delta 1010lt

Playback open error: No such file or directory

No audio-driver working - falling back to dummy-audio-driver

You can render your songs and listen to the output files...

Couldn't create MIDI-client, neither with ALSA nor with OSS. Will use dummy-MIDI-client.

```

----------

## swooshOnLn

can you play .mp3s?

----------

## DRZIN

no

----------

## swooshOnLn

are u using the right driver?

----------

## DRZIN

yes

----------

## swooshOnLn

do you have AIM? or maby want to meet me on IRC somewhere, this would would better if it was real-time.

----------

## DRZIN

all have is the left overs from my time in windows

----------

## DRZIN

OK I HAVE UP DATED MY MESSGER STUFF

----------

## DRZIN

ok it has been done it limping along but its working bearly but if things were working i would [sloved] listed but thing is atrs is not working thats becouse the alsa much better and it one i am set in the thing to do list is  1. is have alsa and jack  to mulittask  2. or have an over ride switch for to ride atrs swich sucks for fact that it take avantage of my  delta 1010lt as preson i wish that i know how to write programs to make it better or pay some to do  it linux is the next audio develpment 

platform alsa ajck need become better so it stanger that any patfrom aout for windows and mac wich by the way to costly for some live  5$ a day.  if and when alsa and jack work even better and alot easyer set up it could be the stonge audio platform in the world  the idea of softwere runnning as not drivers but as system of audio design i see the poltinal of  these two software programs it si about freedom of caretive power of one mind

----------

## Arrta

I just updated my previously working system and it broke with this same problem.

New

Kernel = gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r7

Alsa = 1.0.11

Old

Kernel = gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1

Alsa = 1.0.10

Every time I attempted to start anything that used sound I would get a segfault with an oops and "Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address"

Even switching back to my old working kernel would segfault the same way.

Repetative searching of the forums allowed me to locate a reported (and still open) bug with module-init-tools-3.2.1

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=117883

Downgrading back to module-init-tools-3.0-r2 solved my problems

I didnt pay atention to everything that updated as I had not made any changes since early February and over 70 packages needed updates so it is quite possible that module-init-tools got updated along with the rest of the stuff.

----------

